# Nobody Likes to be a Freeloader



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Make em earn their keep, they actually prefer it. http://furfeatherworks.com/training-tidbit-for-july-contrafreeloading/


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always make my guys work for treats and dinner, they have fun doing it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When I say, "Kodi, want to do some work?" He's THRILLED!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting article. Just the other day Timmy wasn't eating his kibble so I sat down and had him do some "sits" and "downs" and he readily ate his food as a reward. Is this what they are talking about?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> Interesting article. Just the other day Timmy wasn't eating his kibble so I sat down and had him do some "sits" and "downs" and he readily ate his food as a reward. Is this what they are talking about?


yep for sure. I think some dogs more than others. If they enjoy training and you make it fun for them ,then they like working for it even more.


----------

